# stalling in water



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

my brute is stock except the transmission snorkels . when doing water wheelies when i get the back end down under the water it will bog and shut off . dont know if im missing a vaccum line or what. anybody had this problem? again 07 brute 750 carb.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's the perfect angle for water to flow over the upper splash guard and be sucked in at the carb vent that's just on the other side between it and the airbox. Taped the hole up on mine and it stopped. Here is a pic if it.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

see this place is where its at. gotta ride on sun i appreciate the help


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the help if you get two responses its cause im still learning how to nav. thanks again for the help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why on earth did you snorkel the cvt & not the airbox!?!?!? Both of you should full snorkel asap!! If you ride in any water at all, you will eventually regret not snorking. And trust me, it won't be a cheap regret... $$$$

$80 at the hardware store, or several thousand for motor rebuild....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh, and nmkawi you need to atleast get a plastic T and fix that carb vent the right way. :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Oh, and nmkawi you need to atleast get a plastic T and fix that carb vent the right way. :rockn:


Naaa. Works fine...remember...I am in the DESERT! Ain't no water here! At best...in the mountains, it never get in over my floorboards.:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah... Well yeah you are probably ok then.


----------

